# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Kem dừa không đối thủ - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Cafe Bảo Oanh
> *_Địa chỉ: Số 7 đường Thanh Niên
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Bảo Oanh_


Sẽ thật thiếu sót trong mùa hè oi ả này khi không thưởng thức kem dừa tại Bảo Oanh!Trái dừa vừa bưng ra đã thấy là lạ với chút sơ-ri đỏ lấm chấm xuất hiện dưới lớp lạc rang rất thơm. Bảo Oanh tuy là quán cafe, nhưng không ít người biết tiếng món kem dừa ở đây. 

Với sự tân trang rất hiện đại so với vài năm trước, Bảo Oanh đã biến hình thành một nhà hàng cafe sang trọng, thanh lịch và trẻ trung. Mọi dịch vụ ở Bảo Oanh đều khá tốt: từ việc phục vụ chỗ để xe, đến thang máy lên 4 tầng nhà, mọi thứ đều lịch sự và nhanh chóng.





_Có lẽ ai cũng sẽ bị hớp hồn ngay với vẻ ngoài tráng lệ của Bảo Oanh._ Và dần cảm nhận cái đẹp từ phía trong của quán.


_Tầng 4 rất sáng và hiện đại
_Bảo Oanh có một ưu thế tuyệt vời, đó là nằm ngay gần hồ Trúc Bạch, nên đón được tất cả những ngọn gió đêm lồng lộng, và có view rất đẹp.




_Rất nhiều bạn trẻ đã chọn chỗ ngồi trên sân thượng để hóng gió và tìm chút lãng man_Một ly kem dừa giá cũng hơi cao: 70k. Nhưng tiếc gì cho một lần thưởng kem, ngắm cảnh và hóng gió hồ tại một nơi lãng mạn, sang trọng đẹp lung linh thế này nhỉ  :batting eyelashes: 

_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Bảo Oanh_

_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Đắt phết nhở, nhưng quán có vẻ đẹp

----------


## lunas2

kem dừa nhìn hấp dẫn thía

----------


## songthan

Nhin ngon quá đi  :cuoi1: 
Kết rồi đấy  :batting eyelashes:  lại thêm chữ ko đối thủ ^^

----------


## vuivui007

Ở trong tphcm mà có chỗ này thì tốt rồi!

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn hay nhỉ
Kéo bạn đến đây thưởng thức thoai hý hý

----------


## vaga_pro2006

ko đối thủ cơ à nghe có vẻ ghê ghớm  :batting eyelashes: 
Phải ăn thử mới được

----------


## h20love

nhìn kem dừa hấp dẫn wa' đi mất... hnao qua ăn thử mới dc

----------


## lehong812

Chào bạn quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ mình nhé. Giá đảm bảo thấp nhất chất lượng cũng sẽ  tốt nhất. Tks!

----------


## saohoa

Nhìn lại thèm rồi
Ăn kem dừa là nhất

----------


## audi8x

Quán này kem dừa ngon + view đẹp, hết ý

----------


## tomato1210

muốn tới 1 lần thưởng thức quá !

----------


## khanhszin

đúng là hấp dẫn thật nhưng giá thì hơi mắc

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn ngon quá, phải thử mới được

----------


## mynewocean

chẹp ngon quá nhỉ :U

----------


## littlelove

ui, trông ngon thế

----------


## littlegirl

nhìn béo ngậy ngon thế

----------


## rose

chà chà, nhìn ngon quá đi mất

----------


## wildrose

hấp dẫn không cưỡng lại đc  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## tranquan3491

Hơi xa so với nhà mình

----------


## showluo

quán này nhìn cúng ok 
nhưng không gian có vẻ đông nhỉ

----------


## thuty

Giờ là 80k rồi nhé

----------


## dauhalan

mùa hè này mà được ăn kem dừa thì tuyệt
lâu rồi ko được ăn kem T_T

----------

